# Feeder/bedder, bale processor, bale chopper????



## Cornykid (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm looking for input on these different styles. I have a processor, and it works. I need to be able to blow bedding over top of feeder panels and feed round silage bales in front of them. The processor works great for feeding, but the bedding gets caught in the panels and I have allot of pitchfork work to do to make the bedding uniform. I'm interested in the valmetal/rotogrind style and the feeder /bedder style teagle/McHale/Kuhn/Kidd/ect. Anyone with experience?Thanks


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Lots of valmetal units around here used for covering strawberries. I've got a little wic brand one for small square bales but it doesn't have the blower / spout option you need for bedding. Friend has agrimetal for small square and a valmetal for processing round bale sileage into a valmetal mixer. I've helped him fix the scales wiring on the mixer before but I've never heard him complain about the mechanics of the stuff.

They also have a valmetal bale unroller, feedcart and conveyor system. Seem to work ok.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

No experience but the Teagle,Vermeer and Haybuster seem to be the popular ones here.


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

No experience here either but I have researched it extensively. I really like top notch machine s processor. Only downfall is it takes a large skid steer. If I ever build a barn I would design a feed ally to blow my stalks in for bedding. 
My current barn just isn't designed to make a processor work


----------



## Cornykid (Jul 24, 2011)

How about the valmetal 5600 chopper? Looks to have more moving parts, but I could definitely bed what I need with that. Anyone use to chop silage bales?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Looks like a scaled up version of my small square bale chopper. I would ask for a demo on a silage bale, the small bale versions don't like really soggy straw bales. They will do it with good serated knives but the flow isn't steady. Dull knives will plug it up.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

And I read on their site it will do silage bales.


----------

